# Another Great Magazine - 2010 Best Home Workshops



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I am piggybacking on a recent post by *Mark* who recommended a Fine Woodworking Projects book. "33 Projects" http://lumberjocks.com/topics/14396. Mark is correct, it's loaded with great projects. While at Borders Bookstore, I picked up another magazine, "America's Best Home Workshops 2010". It is put out by Wood magazine, which in turn is done by Better Homes and Gardens. Granted, some of the shops are way over the top in terms of size and amenities but still, it is interesting to see what other shops look like. Once you get over the jealousy and coveting of your fellow woodworker's space and tools, you get to see some great ingenuity, creativity, downright smart ideas and "tools/accessories" these woodworkers have implemented. For example one guy uses a 2-ton floor jack to raise/lower his assembly/sanding/finishing table. Another guy, who has the smallest shop of the lot, made a neat swinging sheet-goods holder that is so practical. The mag is just chock full of layout, efficient use of space and jig ideas. It retails for $12.95 U.S and $15.95 in Canada. Here is a link to info on the magazine: "Best Workshops" http://www.woodstore.net/ambehowo201.html. I wonder if any of the featured woodworkers are Lumberjocks?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Lenny


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I also have the magazine and its loaded with great and creative thing for small and large shop. I really like the workbench under storage unit that til out- ward at a 45 deg. angle and is anchor with the galvanized pipe, I believe its the cover story shop. Your correct on saying Lenny some of these shop are so far over the top but oh well I could only wish. Great magazine LJ's a must see, thanks for posting Lenny…Blkcherry


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Great minds think alike *blackcherry*. I too really like that workbench design. There is so much storage room there and the portable power tools (sanders, routers, drills, etc.) are right at the table whenever you need them!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i was looking at that mag in the store the other day but was watchin my budget as well. Thx for the link! it look slike its got great stuff in there! I have to subscribe again when I get a better budget goin…or no budget…lol


----------

